# Int bonus templates and races



## LadyLexi (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm looking for a good combination of templates and races to boost INT mod. Anywhere in the 3-5 LA range but I'd like to avoid Racial hit die wherever possible.

Any ideas?


----------



## emoplato (Jun 30, 2012)

LadyLexi said:


> I'm looking for a good combination of templates and races to boost INT mod. Anywhere in the 3-5 LA range but I'd like to avoid Racial hit die wherever possible.
> 
> Any ideas?



3-5 you say? Would it be worth one HD? A Pixie get as a huge amount of mental stats, dexterity and spell-like abilities that scale with level. Polymorph, always active invisibility just to name a few.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 30, 2012)

You can get mental stat boosts by shifting your PC's age up the chart...and that's free.


----------



## Empirate (Jun 30, 2012)

Int bonus sounds like Wizard or Factotum to me. Unless the LA is free in your campaign, I'd recommend just playing an LA+0 race and run with that. Both Wizard and Factotum don't want to lose out on actual class levels. For this reason, I'd recommend Fire/Gray/Sun Elf, or Lesser Air Genasi.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 30, 2012)

There might be something in the smaller Anthro types from _Savage Species._


----------



## LadyLexi (Jun 30, 2012)

Empirate, that's actually why I'm looking for it.

Pixie looks like a pretty good choice, I kind of gave Half-Fiend Tiefling a look too, then I'd be an outsider.


----------



## nonsi256 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sharakim (Races of Destiny) - Int: +2 ; LA: 1


----------



## Drowbane (Jun 30, 2012)

Savant (Advanced Bestiary, Green Ronin pg 214-215)
-2 str, -2 dex, -2 con, +10 int, +6 wis, -4 cha
LA: +4

Also has a handful of abilities...


----------



## LadyLexi (Jun 30, 2012)

I've never heard of that book, is it a WotC 3.5 book?


----------



## Grogg of the North (Jun 30, 2012)

Gray Elf from the monster manual gives you +2 Int/-2 Str in addition to the normal elf stuff.  No level adjustments or racial hit die.  Drow will also give you +2 Int but it has a level adjustment of +2.

Half Celestial and Half Fiend both give Int bumps but come with a LA of +4.

Half Janni is +2 int with LA +1.  They're in Sandstorm.  Though I think your backstory has to be along the lines of "Well, Mom/Dad had one more wish and muttered something along the lines of 'Gee, I wish I could get laid....'"

Half Dragon is +2 with LA +3.  

Grave Touched Ghoul in the book of bad latin gives +2 Int for +1 LA and forces you to be a flesh eating undead.  But it could be interesting.  Though if you're going undead, you could just be a lich (+2 Int / LA +4)

Starting off at Middle Age or older will give you some boosts to your mental abilities but you'll be slower and less strong.  

Otherwise, there's a bunch of races that give +N int but either have a ton of racial HD or a high LA.


----------



## LadyLexi (Jul 1, 2012)

Unless it was errata'd Half Janni is a +3 LA


----------



## Grogg of the North (Jul 1, 2012)

You are correct.  It's CR+1, LA+3.  I can read!


----------



## Jackinthegreen (Jul 1, 2012)

Master +0 LA Race List III is a list of all the LA 0 races in WotC books.

Player Race List with LA +1 and LA +2 has +1 and +2 races, along with some other goodies.

You want Int?  Play a Half-Giant and apply the Primordial Giant template from Secrets of Xen'drik pg 79.  +1 LA for +4 Int essentially.  If you use the half-giant racial class from Complete Psi 148 and don't take anything past the second level (nothing in the book says you have to, but talk to your DM) you can make it LA 0.  From there you can apply the Phrenic template to gain another +2 Int because a lesser half-giant is not naturally psionic, so +2 LA for +6 Int so far.

From there my op-fu doesn't work so well.


----------



## xigbar (Jul 1, 2012)

Sharn, +5 LA, 4 Racial Hit Dice. All worth it, trust me. Monsters of Faerun, pg. 76. Updated here. Web Enhancement: Player's Guide to Faerûn


----------



## LadyLexi (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm aware of the hilarity that is the sharn, however there are only 3 hd to go with these free LA.


----------



## xigbar (Jul 2, 2012)

LadyLexi said:


> I'm aware of the hilarity that is the sharn, however there are only 3 hd to go with these free LA.




Buy off one of the LA.


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Jul 2, 2012)

Seriously, +3 LA for +2 to four stats and a handful of weak 1/day SLAs?


----------

